# Dear Look; Please make an all light blue frame. Thank you.



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

That is all.

Thanks,
Tshirt

(Photoshopped pics of an RBR member's bike. Sorry I can't remember the name.)


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Anything you please.  

*[email protected]*


----------



## phamcam (Feb 7, 2004)

*Blue LOOK 171*

Very Nice, my first LOOK a 171 was a slightly darker blue.....a great bike....the only one I was aware of here in Australia. Sadly I no longer have it. But I do have a nice black 585.


----------

